# what coating to go for next...



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Been looking around for a new coating for my car. Will apply it by the end of the summer for full protection over the winter, as wolfs bodyguard hasn't seen it through last winter.
At the moment, my choice goes to carpro cquartz as I have enough experience with it and know how good it is,

Other options at the moment are
Carbon collective platinum paint ( much harder then oracle)
Max-protect unc v2
Liquid elements eco shield

What am I looking for
1) long term protection. I easily do 100K km a year, sandy roads and muddy farm. So it needs to be able to take some serious punches
2) water repellency, must be very good without having to top it up ever so often. When I want a coating for low maintenance, it has to be low maintenace all the way
3) easy maintenance, as said above, no constant toppers needed. A wash with carpro reset is all that is needed to look good again

So anyone that has some experience with one of these?


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nanolex si3D


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

maybe i'm wrong but wasn't the opticoat 2.0 smth like what you're after?


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Could try some Kamikaze - Raven rates it. Check out his recent threads.:thumb:


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, but that one has been discontinued and I can't get that around here...

As for the nanolex. I have been really tempted, because all of the nanolex stuff has impressed me, BUT, the say it will last around 30k miles. Thats about 4 months for me... won't be enough


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I've seen the kamikaze. Just would like to see some more experiences on it.
But on their own website, it is stated that their coatings have bad water repellency. For that you need overcoat.
Nt in the mood for the toppers


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Art de aaron ?

Edit Sorry that needs a topper


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Cquartz 

Please not carbon collective lol


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Bigoggy said:


> Art de aaron ?
> 
> Edit Sorry that needs a topper


Nope, no topper needed. Its a crystal coat, I've had cars 18 months old come for a wash and its beading like a good one. But peeps can easily top it with another nano product or sprays :thumb:

With that said, maybe try some optigloss? Pretty new but been around long enough to be confident in it. Easy to use, great results!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Blackmondie said:


> I've seen the kamikaze. Just would like to see some more experiences on it.
> But on their own website, it is stated that their coatings have bad water repellency. For that you need overcoat.
> Nt in the mood for the toppers


"Bad water repellency" is the wrong words - probably lost what they meant in Japanese to English translation. I certainly wouldn't call it bad. The Kamikaze Over Coat is absolutely epic for repellency, the ISM is pretty normal as far as coatings go. :thumb:

Here is Kamikaze ISM on my Lexus to give you an idea.











And here is Kamikaze Over Coat on my WRX for a comparison.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Nope, no topper needed. Its a crystal coat, I've had cars 18 months old come for a wash and its beading like a good one. But peeps can easily top it with another nano product or sprays :thumb:
> 
> With that said, maybe try some optigloss? Pretty new but been around long enough to be confident in it. Easy to use, great results!


Haven't given any thoughts to opti gloss. Will have a read about it.
Art de shine isn't found anywhere around here.



Kimo said:


> Cquartz
> 
> Please not carbon collective lol


Whats wrong with carbon collective


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Blackmondie said:


> Haven't given any thoughts to opti gloss. Will have a read about it.
> Art de shine isn't found anywhere around here.


Chase up some a Echelon Zen Xero. Petzoldts are the sellers near you. :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Blackmondie said:


> Haven't given any thoughts to opti gloss. Will have a read about it.
> Art de shine isn't found anywhere around here.
> 
> Whats wrong with carbon collective


What's right with them

Stick to a decent brand lol


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Kimo said:


> What's right with them
> 
> Stick to a decent brand lol


I have the panel prep and thats good stuff. Their wheel coating seems to get good reviews. And the retailer around here gives great customer service.
What did yoy dislike off their products? How were your experiwnces with it?



-Raven- said:


> Chase up some a Echelon Zen Xero. Petzoldts are the sellers near you. :thumb:


Say what??  never heard of that. Will google that stuff.
Nobody knows max protect?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I would go Modesta if money isn't issue.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Of you can get zen xero over there go for it, its mega. There are a couple of brands out there that are largely unheard of, in the eu anyway, but are/ were leaders in the market. Echelon make great products and zen xero is widely regarded by a few as the best ever.


----------



## vxrcymru (May 9, 2009)

Blackmondie said:


> Been looking around for a new coating for my car. Will apply it by the end of the summer for full protection over the winter, as wolfs bodyguard hasn't seen it through last winter.
> At the moment, my choice goes to carpro cquartz as I have enough experience with it and know how good it is,
> 
> Other options at the moment are
> ...


I have a very soft clear coat on black paint that scratches at the lightest of touches, so I'm looking for a more permanent coating than rubbing wax and QD on it every weekend...

Does the cquartz provide protection from water spotting?


----------



## ShinyBoy (Nov 12, 2012)

Something that me and Stangalang put on my black Audi paint worked very well at stopping water spots. Tach Systems Shine, I can't remember what it used to be (he will be along soon to tell you). Since then I have some other products over the top to add further protection but whilst I was waiting for the coating to fully cure I found it very effective. I live in a very hard water area. But then if you want ultimate water spot protection, a DI Vessel is the future!


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Cqurtz won't protect. But when you put reload over it, it will help.
I also have a black car and parked outside. Thats why waterrepellency is important to me.
Now I have Wolfs bodyguard on it, but water just start to fly away at around 70km/h and takes a while to be completely dry ( coat is3 days old).
Thats why I want something better


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

sm81 said:


> I would go Modesta if money isn't issue.


Modesta isn't available anymore for the public.



stangalang said:


> Of you can get zen xero over there go for it, its mega. There are a couple of brands out there that are largely unheard of, in the eu anyway, but are/ were leaders in the market. Echelon make great products and zen xero is widely regarded by a few as the best ever.


Tried looking for it, but the geeman webshop does't carry it anymore.
Had a look at the art de shine stuff. But can't make out what the difference is with the phps, nano, sio4,...

With regards to the gloss coat, some reviews say you don't have o toss away your mf's, so I'll assume it doesn't reaaly crystalize or harden like other coating.
Same stuff with the Wolfs stuff. Can't see how this really offers any scratch resistance


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Would highly rate modesta too, what about 22ple?


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Blackmondie said:


> As for the nanolex. I have been really tempted, because all of the nanolex stuff has impressed me, BUT, the say it will last around 30k miles. Thats about 4 months for me... won't be enough


My coating experience isn't as vast as some on here, like Stangalang, Caledonia, Goodfella36, Raven, etc... However, I will comment, that Nanolex's 30K km claim, is not set in stone. Manufacturer's do testing, and make guesses at potential durability (Conservative or optimistic, depending upon the company's ethics/policy.), but the only person who can ever know how durable a product will be (Wax, sealant, coating, etc.) on your car is you...

I cannot attest to whether Si3D, or any other product is the answer to your situation. I myself have experienced a wide range of durability results from different waxes, sealants, and coatings; it all depends upon the situation, and sometimes the results aren't what you expect. 'Weak' products can survive against outstanding odds, and 'tough' products can fail in the first round. After all my time detailing, this is still something which never fails to surprise me.

My advice is to pick a product or two from a company you like, or are interested in, and just give it a go... So much of product selection is a gamble, and whilst researching LSP's, and garnering input from other detailers helps to establish trends to help you make a better educated decision, the only way you will ever know for certain is if you try it yourself.

Hopefully this helps...

- Steampunk


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Find someone to sell your "original" Gtechniq C1. It lasted 18 months and then I sold the car. It was beading and sheeting like it did on day one. 

One of the only products that has ever shocked me in it's performance. 

CarPro products are the only ones that have come to a similar level although I haven't used GT Exo V2?


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Blackmondie said:


> Modesta isn't available anymore for the public.
> 
> Tried looking for it, but the geeman webshop does't carry it anymore.
> *Had a look at the art de shine stuff. But can't make out what the difference is with the phps, nano, sio4*,...
> ...


Stangalang is THE man to ask being the ADS EU distributor.....:thumb:


----------



## vxrcymru (May 9, 2009)

ShinyBoy said:


> Something that me and Stangalang put on my black Audi paint worked very well at stopping water spots. Tach Systems Shine, I can't remember what it used to be (he will be along soon to tell you). Since then I have some other products over the top to add further protection but whilst I was waiting for the coating to fully cure I found it very effective. I live in a very hard water area. But then if you want ultimate water spot protection, a DI Vessel is the future!


I've been using a 38L Spectrum canister for 2 years, so as long as I avoid any soapy water drying on the car I can avoid water spots. Its a great bit of kit, I run it direct through my pressure washer for the whole wash and after 2 years it still reads 0 ppm.

My water spotting problem comes from dried rain water. The perfect finish was ruined when I got caught in a shower recently, parked up and the sun came out and dried the beads on the car and left dozens of water spots!

After 3 days of polishing the car and applying 3 coats of wax by hand, to have the finish ruined so easy and within days of waxing is ****** annoying!

Makes me think why bother, but I do!!


----------



## vxrcymru (May 9, 2009)

Steampunk said:


> My coating experience isn't as vast as some on here, like Stangalang, Caledonia, Goodfella36, Raven, etc... However, I will comment, that Nanolex's 30K km claim, is not set in stone. Manufacturer's do testing, and make guesses at potential durability (Conservative or optimistic, depending upon the company's ethics/policy.), but the only person who can ever know how durable a product will be (Wax, sealant, coating, etc.) on your car is you...
> 
> I cannot attest to whether Si3D, or any other product is the answer to your situation. I myself have experienced a wide range of durability results from different waxes, sealants, and coatings; it all depends upon the situation, and sometimes the results aren't what you expect. 'Weak' products can survive against outstanding odds, and 'tough' products can fail in the first round. After all my time detailing, this is still something which never fails to surprise me.
> 
> ...


I hear what you say, but isn't the point of the forum to take some of the guesswork out of the "what should I use" decision process?


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I still like to choose myself, but on some coatings there just ian't a lot to be found to help me make up my mind.
For example, you can't seem to find a lot about max-protect coatings, or the carbon collective paint coatings.
Not only those qualities like durability and hardness interest me, but stuff like: Is the bottle big enough? Or is it to big? If you receive 50ml and only use 10ml and it's only good for a limited time, it's like throwing money away...

For me money isn't the biggest issue. But if I have to pay £25 on shipping, I'm not going to try it.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

vxrcymru said:


> I hear what you say, but isn't the point of the forum to take some of the guesswork out of the "what should I use" decision process?


In theory, yes. In actuality, it is mostly just a place for people to learn about new products, and new ways of detailing... This is interesting, and enlightening, but in and of itself provides no answers. For this, one must gain experience, and experience is gained by making a series of successes and mistakes on one's own.

For myself, and the other detailers I have observed, my conclusion is that this road is no less bumpy as a member of a group than it is as an individual. Some people simply find the camaraderie comforting, whilst others do not... Either way, you still end up kissing a lot of frogs before you find a prince. 

I hope that this clarifies, and I wish the OP well in his journey to find the coating that works for him! :thumb:

- Steampunk


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

You are right Steampunk. And I have tried many products and coatings. But we don't have as many brands around here as in the UK. Problem isn't the product cost, but the shipping. For a lot of brands, I have to go through the manufacterer and then shipping runs high, so it has to be worth it. I know water repellency will be determined bu the angle of the bodywork. But like CG SS6, there is no beading at all. So this is a product I won't be spending a lot of money on.
If a coatings has failed after few months with 9/10 users, I'd try another brand first where a coating has worked for 7/10...
All the rest is personal opinion and hype. I've been in the game long enough to see through those responses ;-)


----------



## raj (Jan 10, 2008)

How about Gtechniq C1 + Exov2?


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Made up my mind. Will just stay with what I know


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

good choice (i guess)

what's the 110degrees on the box meaning?


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

It's the water contact angle. But what that actually means, I have no idea &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

exactly my thoughts


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Blackmondie said:


> It's the water contact angle. But what that actually means, I have no idea ��


http://www.biolinscientific.com/attension/applications/?card=AA7


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Just a answers as you were asking about Max protect coatings V1 and V2 on top of each other are very good and on my you tube videos came joint 3rd on chemical resistance and lasted very well on my old bmw against 9 other sealants though there UNC-R I rate highly

On latest car have Gtechniq crystal serum half topped with ads nano, Polish angles, ADS Raven, Tac Sparkle and today wet sanded the bonnet and added ads nano on its own, Optimum Opti-Gloss and Kamikaze Infinity hybrid wax.

As for why two exact same coatings can seem to fail at such different rates yet the prep was the same well We will be able to show much more in to this just waiting for a very special machine to come over from abroad something I am really looking forward to. 

The kamikaze coatings are just to new out for anyone to give a long term durability report but do look like a good coating.

Opti-Gloss is going well on a customers car and one I will keep using as so nice to use.


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

Goodfella36 said:


> Just a answers as you were asking about Max protect coatings V1 and V2 on top of each other are very good and on my you tube videos came joint 3rd on chemical resistance and lasted very well on my old bmw against 9 other sealants though there UNC-R I rate highly
> 
> On latest car have Gtechniq crystal serum half topped with ads nano, Polish angles, ADS Raven, Tac Sparkle and today wet sanded the bonnet and added ads nano on its own, Optimum Opti-Gloss and Kamikaze Infinity hybrid wax.
> 
> ...


How did you find the infinity wax, I've been using their overcoat and might give the wax a try


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> Just a answers as you were asking about Max protect coatings V1 and V2 on top of each other are very good and on my you tube videos came joint 3rd on chemical resistance and lasted very well on my old bmw against 9 other sealants though there UNC-R I rate highly
> 
> On latest car have Gtechniq crystal serum half topped with ads nano, Polish angles, ADS Raven, Tac Sparkle and today wet sanded the bonnet and added ads nano on its own, Optimum Opti-Gloss and Kamikaze Infinity hybrid wax.
> 
> ...


Any videos or reviews coming??


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

JonD said:


> How did you find the infinity wax, I've been using their overcoat and might give the wax a try


Ill get a video up and some thoughts on it tonight or tomorrow hopefully.

yes got few videos to get uploaded of the other sealants.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

greymda said:


> good choice (i guess)
> 
> what's the 110degrees on the box meaning?


As below, it's the contact angle. Interestingly enough, this is the value which dictates how pronounced your beading will be. It isn't the number which tells how well the paint will shed water or dirt. Strangely, none of the marketing people seem to note this.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

yeah, had a read on that article


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Blackmondie said:


> Made up my mind. Will just stay with what I know


Well that's a let down to this thread....


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

, i really wanted to try max protect, but nowhere available. And the artdeshine are next in line, once I figure out the difference between them all.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Blackmondie said:


> , i really wanted to try max protect, but nowhere available. And the artdeshine are next in line, once I figure out the difference between them all.


Pay the postage and you can have whats left of my Sicko, it just wasnt for me:thumb:


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Alex L said:


> Pay the postage and you can have whats left of my Sicko, it just wasnt for me:thumb:


if Blackmondie passes, can i be next on the offer? :wave:


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I'll pass for now.
But I'll have to re go through the thread, as my new company car has just been approved. So that'll need a coating aswell


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

s


greymda said:


> if Blackmondie passes, can i be next on the offer? :wave:


PM me you details and I'll see what I can do :thumb:


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

When yare you applying the new sealent? Be interested to see some before and afters!


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I did a part yesterday, but I seem to have lost the Reload bottle...
Checked the house, the cars and the detailingshed 3 times, and nowhere to be found. going crazy

I applied it at 20h and at 23 it started to rain non stop till this afternoon... so durability will be crap at the moment I guess


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

Is it easy enough to apply? Whats the finish like deep shine or more reflective?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Are there any reviews when using Kamikaze Miyabi or ISM in harsh winter somewhere where is really winter.How durable they are if you have to wash time to time with strong solvent or APC?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Are there any reviews when using Kamikaze Miyabi or ISM in harsh winter somewhere where is really winter.How durable they are if you have to wash time to time with strong solvent or APC?


Like Japan where it's made?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I don't know what kind of winters they have in Japan. Maybe very harsh?


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Highly recommend UNC-R. Put my wife Lexus a 2 years ago. This product sit on the paint and don`t come off. We have always and alldays in winter time on the road - salt, smack and so on. Salt don`t kill this product. You can use pretty hard chemical (prewash and so on) but this product don`t falling down and look pretty good. There new product come (UGC-Pro version) - I wan`t to know more this product.


----------

